# MESSAGE "ECHEC MODULE"



## maf0012 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Depuis 3 jours certaines video et images de sites web n'apparaissent pas et affichent "echec module"
J ai desinstallé et réinstalleé Adobe, vidé le cache de safari, "activer les modules externes" est coché...
Quelqu un peut il m'aider ?   
Suis sous Mac 0SX 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.1

Merci !!!!


----------



## mymakao (19 Octobre 2011)

as-tu résolu ton problème, car après avoir installé une MAJ flash, c'est strictement pareil chez moi, pour TOUTES les vidéos - par contre elles fonctionnent sous chrome. J'ai réinitialisé, vidé le cache, supprimé les pref,fait tourner onyx, mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## djio101 (25 Octobre 2011)

J'ai eu ce souci, mais en relançant Safari, tout est redevenu comme avant... Et vous ?


----------



## barbette (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Idem chez moi échec de module après mise à jour de flash player!! J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé, éteint et redémarrer, rien ni fait!!
Je n'ai aucun sécurité d'installé sur l'ordi, qui pourrait bloquer, personne n'a accès à mon mac que moi.
 j'en appelle a ceux qui aurait la solution, en les remerciant d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h32 ----------

ps : je suis sous maveriks avec un Imac 24" mi 2007

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h34 ----------

ps : je suis sous maveriks avec un Imac 24" mi 2007


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

barbette a dit:


> Idem chez moi échec de module après mise à jour de flash player!!....
> ps : je suis sous maveriks avec un Imac 24" mi 2007


t'as remonté un trèèèèèès vieux sujet 

voir plutot les récents sur les couacs avec  le dernier FP

exemple
http://forums.macg.co/video/adobe-flash-player-ne-lit-plus-videos-maj-1243629-2.html


----------

